# ASA Osage Archers 3d shoot today



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

ASA Qaulifier


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Range*

Nice well set course. 

Rodney482 I was shooting with tow of your Athens staff shooters and both did well and good guys.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Little hot today. Humid was the word.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Oklahoma ASA


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Oklahoma ASA Qaulifer at Osage Archers


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Hot day in Oklahoma for sure.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Asa*

ASA Oklahoma style


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Asa*

Osage archers


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

One of Oklahomas premier ranges


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Oklahoma 3d

Awsome job once again


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Break*

Break for some free food. Venison sloppy joes. Great food and I had my share.

I returned to shoot the 15 target range they had set up as well. Pictures from here on out are the fun range. Great practice and I need all I can get.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Fun range


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Im just shooting the fun round here at Osage archers.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Oklahoma 3d


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Osage archers


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Fun range at Osage


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Just a super range and beautifull course

Nice well mowed pathways.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Osage Archers*

Oklahoma 3d at Osage Archers.

If you missed this qaulifier you can see it was awesome.

Osage archers has a great place to set up nice courses and you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Another cool 3D thread! Thanks DB, it's pretty cool just seeing what the different scenery from other 3D regions look like! :shade:

I do have to say though, it looks like that particular club is seriiously lacking funds though.... the conditions of the targets are terrible, as they all appear to be pretty old and weathered. Where are all the new Rineharts everybody loves ?!?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Cornfed*



Cornfed said:


> Another cool 3D thread! Thanks DB, it's pretty cool just seeing what the different scenery from other 3D regions look like! :shade:
> 
> I do have to say though, it looks like that particular club is seriiously lacking funds though.... the conditions of the targets are terrible, as they all appear to be pretty old and weathered. Where are all the new Rineharts everybody loves ?!?


Actually the targets are OK here. There old but we certianly didnt have any pass throughs. Rhineharts are not very popular due to Oklahoma primarily a ASA state and most of dont shoot any Rhineharts. Actually I want to see the Mckenisies because thats all we shoot at ASA. Ill be in your fine state at Metropolis if all is good next month. I shot over 45 targets today and thats alot of work for a club. Didnt you notice the golf like lanes mowed and good walking trails.
This time of year that a chore in itself.
DB


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Actually the targets are OK here. There old but we certianly didnt have any pass throughs. Rhineharts are not very popular due to Oklahoma primarily a ASA state and most of dont shoot any Rhineharts. Actually I want to see the Mckenisies because thats all we shoot at ASA. Ill be in your fine state at Metropolis if all is good next month. I shot over 45 targets today and thats alot of work for a club. Didnt you notice the golf like lanes mowed and good walking trails.
> This time of year that a chore in itself.
> DB


As well as plenty of drinking water and free food...:shade:


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Great pics DB


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for the pic db


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice pics. DB always does a good job of taking pics at the ranges. :thumbs_up


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the pics DB, I shot 3D for the first time in a long time yesterday up in Clearwater KS, Had a blast and met some great people. I will have to make it over to eastern OK to one of these shoots!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Shoot*



MidFlight said:


> Thanks for the pics DB, I shot 3D for the first time in a long time yesterday up in Clearwater KS, Had a blast and met some great people. I will have to make it over to eastern OK to one of these shoots!


I hope you make it down sometime.
DB


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

The range looked great and yes it looked like they put a lot of time and effort into those lanes! Only shot Osage once back when I first started 3D and it was a good looking range back then too.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> looks nice(the layout) but the targets look largely old and ****ty and this is posted in the completely wrong place


How so?


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

DB was nice enough to take all these photos and share them with us and this guy feels he needs to shoot this thread down???? :thumbs_upukey:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Event pictures aren't state specific.. Perhaps 3D specific, but who cares if they are posted here..

You didn't have to click on it by the way. :thumb:


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> Event pictures aren't state specific.. Perhaps 3D specific, but who cares if they are posted here..
> 
> You didn't have to click on it by the way. :thumb:


G'day JD, I don't care if they are posted here, but one of the mods must because there was a thread on here earlier that had pics from an ASA shoot in Paris Texas and it got moved to somewhere else for some reason ???

Woody


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Woody69 said:


> G'day JD, I don't care if they are posted here, but one of the mods must because there was a thread on here earlier that had pics from an ASA shoot in Paris Texas and it got moved to somewhere else for some reason ???
> 
> Woody


:noidea: Could be.. like I said, perhaps the 3D area if anything. But I would see no reason for shoot pics to be moved to a state specific forum.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice shot on the kitty cat DB!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Targets*



trucker3573 said:


> targets look pretty shot up is all. The only other thing I am saying is there are state specific forums for a reason. Sorry didnt mean to make you guys mad. I mean I just looked at all the pics again and I mean come on you have to admit those are some sorry targets esp for an asa shoot. It does look like an awesome layout though


This is a local ASA shoot. Not one arrow passed through the targets. Who cares if there older targets? Its really no big deal. Clubs certianly dont have to have new targets. No arrows came close to passing through the targets. Funny hardly has anyone ever complighned about seeing the pictures. Takes alot of time and effort to take these and bring them him for everyone to see. I had fun and I actually enjoy bringing them here for others to see. I actually get pms from soldiers saying they always look forward to seeing the 3d pictures from overseas. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks*



jwshooter11 said:


> Nice shot on the kitty cat DB!


I shot 8up on the 15 pratice targets. But on the pro am targets those 12 are quite smaller. Im actually beginning to think there not worth the risk for my skill level. Best to stay a ten.
DB


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Woody69 said:


> G'day JD, I don't care if they are posted here, but one of the mods must because there was a thread on here earlier that had pics from an ASA shoot in Paris Texas and it got moved to somewhere else for some reason ???
> 
> Woody


That was my thread. I posted pics of an ASA shoot in Texas, and for some reason it was moved.

I posted in the General Archery section just like DB does, and it's gone.

I told the mods to delete the thread.



Sorry bout the hijack DB. You took some great pics as usual.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really*



Lonestar63 said:


> That was my thread. I posted pics of an ASA shoot in Texas, and for some reason it was moved.
> 
> I posted in the General Archery section just like DB does, and it's gone.
> 
> ...


Lonestar this really surprises me of you. Why ruin my thread just because yours got moved. I would not have done that to you What in the world have I done to you? If that big of deal. Ill stop posting them.
DB


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Lonestar this really surprises me of you. Why ruin my thread just because yours got moved. I would not have done that to you What in the world have I done to you? If that big of deal. Ill stop posting them.
> DB


DB, i think you misunderstood my intent. I am not hijacking your thread, and i enjoyed the pics you posted, as always.

I was responding to a comment a guy made on here, nothing more, nothing less.

If you think this is personal, or i want you to stop posting pics your mistaken.

My comment was directed at the Mod that moved my thread, and left yours here.

It was in no way shape or form a bash on you........

Shoot me a pm if you wish, because i don't want to take away from your thread......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Mods*

Go ahead and move my pictures over to the 3d section. I would not want Lonestar to feel offended. Gosh never seen so many get offended here.

Someone going to find something to complighn about for sure.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*One mod*



Lonestar63 said:


> DB, i think you misunderstood my intent. I am not hijacking your thread, and i enjoyed the pics you posted, as always.
> 
> I was responding to a comment a guy made on here, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


It one mod and yes some of my picture threads have been moved to the 3d section in the past as well. Not a big deal. I have asked them to leave him for just awhile and move them to the 3d section. When I post 150 pictures its alot of work. I would like to think the general population here get to see them. 

Mods are cool and everthing OK. Its not a big deal. 
DB


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Go ahead and move my pictures over to the 3d section. I would not want Lonestar to feel offended. Gosh never seen so many get offended here.
> 
> Someone going to find something to complighn about for sure.
> DB


G'day DB, no-one's offended by your thread or your pics, they're great pics DB, I was just saying to JD that I thought it was a bit strange that the mods moved one thread with pics from a 3D shoot and left the other one in gen pop, I just thought they would move them all or not move any ??? 

Woody


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really*



Woody69 said:


> G'day DB, no-one's offended by your thread or your pics, they're great pics DB, I was just saying to JD that I thought it was a bit strange that the mods moved one thread with pics from a 3D shoot and left the other one in gen pop, I just thought they would move them all or not move any ???
> 
> Woody


It dont matter to me. Mods can move mine as well. 
DB


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> It dont matter to me. Mods can move mine as well.
> DB


Yeah really, There's no need to get upset about it, no-ones having a go at you, just trying to understand the logic used in here sometimes that's all ! :darkbeer:

Take it easy DB

Woody


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Woody69*



Woody69 said:


> Yeah really, There's no need to get upset about it, no-ones having a go at you, just trying to understand the logic used in here sometimes that's all ! :darkbeer:
> 
> Take it easy DB
> 
> Woody


No big deal. My threads have been moved as well. Pretty simple stuff. Some mods want the 3d pictures in the 3d section. There you go and now you have your answer and Im quessing now that its been made a big deal about from now on I best just post in 3d section. Less folks will see them but Im fine with that. Pretty easy I am.
DB


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> No big deal. My threads have been moved as well. Pretty simple stuff. Some mods want the 3d pictures in the 3d section. There you go and now you have your answer and Im quessing now that its been made a big deal about from now on I best just post in 3d section. Less folks will see them but Im fine with that. Pretty easy I am.
> DB


Post them where ever you like DB, it doesn't bother me where you post them, if you want to keep posting them here in gen pop that's fine with me, it just makes it hard for people to know where they stand when all the mods don't use the same rules for everyone, just like the signature rule as well, some mods will jump on you for it and some won't, it just makes it confusing sometimes.

Woody


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Once again*



Woody69 said:


> Post them where ever you like DB, it doesn't bother me where you post them, if you want to keep posting them here in gen pop that's fine with me, it just makes it hard for people to know where they stand when all the mods don't use the same rules for everyone, just like the signature rule as well, some mods will jump on you for it and some won't, it just makes it confusing sometimes.
> 
> Woody



Best to just start posting them in the 3d section. Avoid this and for the record the rules say they should go in the 3d section. I think some of the mods were being nice and left them here for a day or two. Nothing wrong with that. I wish pictures all went into the general, whether it be field or indoor or 3d. Pictures threads are very popular and really do promote the sport. I appreciate lonestar and everyone taking time to post them. Everyone should just enjoy them and let the mods do there job.
DB


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> This is a local ASA shoot. Not one arrow passed through the targets. Who cares if there older targets? Its really no big deal. Clubs certianly dont have to have new targets. No arrows came close to passing through the targets. Funny hardly has anyone ever complighned about seeing the pictures. Takes alot of time and effort to take these and bring them him for everyone to see. I had fun and I actually enjoy bringing them here for others to see. I actually get pms from soldiers saying they always look forward to seeing the 3d pictures from overseas.
> DB



I've taken a few pics at shoots and it takes away from my shoot time and not to mention the dang camera strap choking me out breaks my focus (as if it matters anyway with my score:embara. So with that said, Thank you for taking the time..:darkbeer:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks*



no.1 BigMan said:


> I've taken a few pics at shoots and it takes away from my shoot time and not to mention the dang camera strap choking me out breaks my focus (as if it matters anyway with my score:embara. So with that said, Thank you for taking the time..:darkbeer:


 My shooting partner has told me this several times. He says I need to be focusing on shooting and watching the other guys arrows. He right to be competitive one should. But picture threads folks enjoy. I posted at three different forums yesturday over 500 pictures all together. One being the OSAA forum which Jawsdad helps me run for Oklahoma archery (NFAA) 3dshoots.com and archerytalk.
I believe if you in a sport and truly enjoy give back. Over the years some have said they tried 3d because of those pictures I posted. I actually tried field from seeing the pictures on AT. Great venue of archery. I would love to see more post pictures here from Yankton and Redding. Its a great way to promote the sport. Give those a visial who have not tried archery. Had Fred Bear not done those videos in the early years I may not have tried archery.:thumbs_up
DB


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for sharing your photos. i really only check the 3d, finger shooting and womens forums so i would possibly miss most of the photos.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*



minnie3 said:


> thanks for sharing your photos. i really only check the 3d, finger shooting and womens forums so i would possibly miss most of the photos.


Glad you like them. Sometimes take a few pictures from down under and share them with us. I would like to see them. 
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

personally I enjoy looking at your threads with pics you must carry that camera everywhere you take your bow--by the way i live a rock throw from daniel boone high school, keep taking those pics:thumbs_up


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I enjoy the pics also i really look forword to seeing them


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Anybody have a full rundown of the results?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Results*



TMax27 said:


> Anybody have a full rundown of the results?


Im sure the will be posted here just as soon as results are sent in. In the meantime you need to call Bert at Osage archers.


http://www.myarcheryclub.com/oklahoma_asa_qualifiers


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thanks*

DB,

i thoroughly enjoy your 3-d shoot threads. the pics are awesome and i love seeing how the targets are layed out on the course. keep up the good work.


----------

